# Turn Off Standby Not Working



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Does disable standby really work?

I can not get either the 625 or the 622 to not go into Standby. Is there anyway to make the recievers NOT turn off?

Both DVR's are set to Single Mode. One is set to Shared On the other set to Shared Off

-Funk


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Why don't you want them to go into standby?


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

When they go into Standby the buffer gets dumped.

-Funk


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It can not perform the nightly maintenance without going into standby. The nightly maintenance downloads the updated Guide data and reboots the 622. You can change the scheduled time for the nightly update, but I don't think you can eliminate it completely.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Nightly Updates and Inactivity Standby are two different items. I don't have a problem with the nightly updates downloading and rebooting the receiver.

So what does Menu, 8, 9 accomplish?

-Funk


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

thefunks67 said:


> Nightly Updates and Inactivity Standby are two different items. I don't have a problem with the nightly updates downloading and rebooting the receiver.
> 
> So what does Menu, 8, 9 accomplish?
> -Funk


This is the inactivity timer. If this much time elapses without you pressing any remote buttons or front panel buttons the 622 will go into standby. At least that is my understanding of the feature.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree Rob, that is my understanding also. 

If I disable it using Menu, 8, 9, the units should never go into standby according to the Manual and the Dish CSR's. 

However, both my 622 and 625 do not care what the setting is. They both go into Standby mode when the mode is set to Disabled.

-Funk


----------



## brad880 (Feb 1, 2007)

My 622 does the same thing. I have disabled standby mode and it goes into standby mode all the time.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

brad880 said:


> My 622 does the same thing. I have disabled standby mode and it goes into standby mode all the time.


Ah Ha! So I am not crazy. Anyone have any thoughts on this?

-Funk


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

thefunks67 said:


> I agree Rob, that is my understanding also.
> 
> If I disable it using Menu, 8, 9, the units should never go into standby according to the Manual and the Dish CSR's.
> 
> ...


Disabling "Inactivity Standby" (Menu >8 >9) simply disables the feature. It has nothing to do with the nightly update/reboots.

When "Inactivity Standby" is disabled, the 622 does not go into standby. Immediately prior to the scheduled time of "Automatic Update," the software puts the receiver into standby, performs the update, and reboots. It then resumes its non-standby status. There is no way to visually "see" if the receiver is in standby or not.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

When the receiver is in standby the Dish logo dances around the TV screen, so you can see when it is in standby.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Chuck is correct. Also, all the front panel lights are off when the unit is in Standby.

Once again, I am not talking about nightly updates.

Still no closer to an answer though. 

-Funk


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

thefunks67 said:


> Chuck is correct. Also, all the front panel lights are off when the unit is in Standby.
> 
> Once again, I am not talking about nightly updates.
> 
> ...


Funk,
I actually think you're confusing the word "Standby" in the "Inactivity Standby" with the standby status mode of the 622.

Disabling "activation" in the "Inactivity Standby" page (Menu >8 >9) is different than the 622 standby status mode.

The 622 only operates in 4 modes.
On
Standby
Rebooting
Powered Off (unplugged)

If you disable inactivity standby, and do not press the power (standby) button on the remote, the 622 will remain on, and the buffer remain intact...up until its nightly update.

There is no menu option to disable the standby operation mode.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I guess the proof in the pudding would be if you disable inactivity standby and don't touch your receiver does it ever go in standby mode within the maximum standby inactivity duration? 

What I think kdg454 is trying to say is that if you are wanting the receiver never to go into Standby mode unless by user action, this cannot be done. The update functionality that occurs ever night will place your 622 into standby mode. 

So the question is... Has anyone tried disabling their 622 in the morning and then return from work that evening and verify that the 622 has indeed gone into standby mode? Personally I have not tried that, but it would solve this confusion.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't see Inactivity Standby being different than standby mode. If it is active you can set it to go into standby in 4, 6 or 8 hours of no remote or front panel button push. If that time is reached it displays a warning message and I assume will go into standby mode if you don't respond to the message. I have received the message a few times but I always have responded to it. But, if you don't then there you are in standby mode because of the Inactivity Standby feature.

You would also assume if you disabled the Inactivity Standby feature, you would never enter standby because of inactivity. However, as mentioned several times above, the nightly update will put you into standby when it occurs.

So, the real question is if inactivity is disabled and the nightly update time does not fall within the inactivity time does 622 enter standby. I would think it would not enter standby until the nightly update time rolls around, but I don't know because I have never disabled the inactivity feature. But, if the idea behind disabling the feature is to keep the buffer going 24/7 that won't happen.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

God my head is spinning.

Does "activity" include timers that kick off or just an activity on the remote?

-Funk


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't think including timers into the question will clear this up. It only gets worse. Timers to record will fire while in standby mode without removing the 622 from standby. However, an auto-tune timer will take it out of standby.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

thefunks67 said:


> Ah Ha! So I am not crazy. Anyone have any thoughts on this?
> 
> -Funk


Yes, I checked with your neighbors and they think you are crazy. :hurah:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have not actually tried this, but it might achieve what you are looking for. Based on what ChuckA said, if you set a auto-tune timer 1hr after your update time and set your inactivity timeout to disable the box should stay in on mode 23 hours of the day. 

Down side would be the auto-tune would have it jump to a defined program right after the reboot. 

Other than that I am not sure any other options would work.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Here is what I know.

This morning the unit was in Standby as expected after the 3 AM update. I hit the select button to take it out of Standby and it has been running all day and never went into Standby.

I was under the impression the unit would come out of Standby when a timer triggered which clearly is not the case. So the Inactivity timer set to Disabled does work.

I just need to remember to hit the Select button in the morning and then the unit won't go into Standby until the 3AM update..................I think. 

I am going to give Ron's suggestion a try also. My gut tells me it won't work but ya never know.

-Funk


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Or, as Ron suggests, set an auto-tune event for early am so you don't forget to take it out of standby in the morning.


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

My understanding is that Inactivity Standby is like the Sleep Mode on a PC. When the prescribed time of inactivity is up (default is 4 hours), the 622 goes into the same standby mode as if you had "turned it off with the remote." Saying "turn it off with the remote" is not correct, of course. You put the 622 into standby. The only way you can turn it OFF is to pull the plug. 

I have the default set at 4 hours, and even if I do not watch a program or have a timer set after say midnight, at 8 a.m. my 622 is still ON, with green light glowing. I have reported this as a bug. I want Inactivity Standby to work, but in no scenario I have found does it ever work on my current 622. It did on my previous 622s.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

thefunks67 said:


> I was under the impression the unit would come out of Standby when a timer triggered which clearly is not the case. So the Inactivity timer set to Disabled does work.


A regular DVR timer won't pull it out of standby ... it doesn't need to as the content is being recorded, not viewed.

An "AutoTune" WILL wake up the 622.


ClarkBar said:


> I have the default set at 4 hours, and even if I do not watch a program or have a timer set after say midnight, at 8 a.m. my 622 is still ON, with green light glowing. I have reported this as a bug. I want Inactivity Standby to work, but in no scenario I have found does it ever work on my current 622. It did on my previous 622s.


Have you checked on a TV to see if it went into "screen saver" mode? My TV2 light often is on after a reboot even though when one tunes to the output the screen saver is there.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks James. I shall know about the Auto Timer and it pulling it out of Standby in the morning.

You guys are great!

-Funk


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

The verdict is in and an Auto Timer set for 5:00 am took the unit out of standby and is still out of stanby 7 hours later!

Thanks for all your help guys!

-Funk


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

James Long said:


> Have you checked on a TV to see if it went into "screen saver" mode? My TV2 light often is on after a reboot even though when one tunes to the output the screen saver is there.


James,

This morning, both my Orange Single Mode and Green TV1 lights were ON, but when I turned the HDTV on it was showing the Screen Saver, which indicates that the 622 was in Standby mode. I may have forgotten which is the default light pattern. When Inactivity Standby works normally - and the 622 goes into Standby - aren't all the front panel lights supposed to go OFF?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep. When both TVs are in standby all lights should be off.
When one TV is on, that TV's light (green or blue) should be on, as well as one of the mode lights (single or dual).
If both TVs are on both the green and blue lights should be on (as well as the mode light).

If something is recording the light for the tuner that it is being recorded from (TV1 or TV2) should be on. This is independent from the mode and "power" lights above.

Fortunately not a critical error but perhaps something else that will be fixed in L4.01 --- or maybe not. It depends on if anyone reporting to development noticed the error.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

I just had a 722 installed and am going through the "break in" period for a new plasma HDTV set. I set the "Inactivity" mode to "disable" and when I awoke this morning the Dish inactivity screen saver was present.

Is this still a bug? I have not experienced this with any of the other (6+) Dish receivers I have owned over the years. 

Has Dish tech support been made aware of this? Does a more recent software revision correct?

Thanks,


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The 622/722 shuts down for a nightly guide download, etc. This cannot be disabled. What you have disabled is the facility that turns it off after a specified period of time.

Create an auto tune timer about 1 hour after your nightly guide download. It will re-awaken your receiver for the rest of the day.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> The 622/722 shuts down for a nightly guide download, etc. This cannot be disabled. What you have disabled is the facility that turns it off after a specified period of time.
> 
> Create an auto tune timer about 1 hour after your nightly guide download. It will re-awaken your receiver for the rest of the day.


I have created an auto-timer as a result of the advice learned in this group. Thanks.

Now-- why does this receiver behave differently than any other (i.e., why must this shut down to receive the nightly guide download?)?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

mhowie said:


> I have created an auto-timer as a result of the advise learned in this group. Thanks.
> 
> Now-- why does this receiver behave differently than any other (i.e., why must this shut down to receive the nightly guide download?)?


In order to receive the 9 day guide data a tuner must be free. This is true of all the dual tuner receivers. You can in fact cause it to download the data (jump ahead until it doesn't have any guide data, or do a check switch) and it will ask you if it should download the guide data. However on all the newer dual tuner DVR's a tuner is not considered free except during these cycles.

On the 921, unless you were recording, it knew if a tuner was free and could download the data without powering off and this was normally timed for 3AM. Because of various problems, probably caused by errors in memory management, they later added the nightly reboot at the same time. Since then all the newer DVR's have had a nightly reboot.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> The 622/722 shuts down for a nightly guide download, etc. This cannot be disabled. What you have disabled is the facility that turns it off after a specified period of time.
> 
> Create an auto tune timer about 1 hour after your nightly guide download. It will re-awaken your receiver for the rest of the day.


Drats. I created an auto tune timer for 20 minutes after the nightly guide download and upon awaking this morning discovered the screen saver was in force.

Does this reboot/download activity take longer than 20 minutes (you had suggested one hour after the download for the auto tune timer)?

Thanks,


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

mhowie said:


> Drats. I created an auto tune timer for 20 minutes after the nightly guide download and upon awaking this morning discovered the screen saver was in force.
> 
> Does this reboot/download activity take longer than 20 minutes (you had suggested one hour after the download for the auto tune timer)?
> 
> Thanks,


It can take some time to perform the reboot process and download the guide. Also, if there is any kind of software upgrade to the receiver, you'd go way past 10-15 minutes just for that.

Probably safest to go an hour after the scheduled update time for the auto-tune to be safe... although I honestly don't see why it is such a big deal to have your receiver be in standby when you first get up. Maybe that's just me though.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

HDMe said:


> It can take some time to perform the reboot process and download the guide. Also, if there is any kind of software upgrade to the receiver, you'd go way past 10-15 minutes just for that.
> 
> Probably safest to go an hour after the scheduled update time for the auto-tune to be safe... although I honestly don't see why it is such a big deal to have your receiver be in standby when you first get up. Maybe that's just me though.


I will modify it to one hour and see if that does the trick.

With regard to why it is such a big deal I am going to assume you didn't read my first post-- I am "breaking in" a new plasma HDTV and need to avoid the standby screen (IR issues). It is a big deal to me at the moment.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

mhowie said:


> I will modify it to one hour and see if that does the trick.
> 
> With regard to why it is such a big deal I am going to assume you didn't read my first post-- I am "breaking in" a new plasma HDTV and need to avoid the standby screen (IR issues). It is a big deal to me at the moment.


Just curious... so this means you are not turning off your TV? I turn off my TV at night when I go to bed, or stop watching for extended periods... so the inactivity thing is really a non-issue for me. So I rarely see the screen saver.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Just curious... so this means you are not turning off your TV? I turn off my TV at night when I go to bed, or stop watching for extended periods... so the inactivity thing is really a non-issue for me. So I rarely see the screen saver.


I turn off my TV as well prior to retiring for the evening, however during this "break-in" period it is on 24/7. Once I get the requisite number of hours on the set I will practice "normal" TV on/off management.


----------



## ViP9999 (Aug 24, 2007)

I notice sometimes in the morning after the nightly update the receiver powers itself off. Other times i'll wake up and turn the tv on and the guide will be frozen stuck downloading halfway through downloading the guide info.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

mhowie said:


> I will modify it to one hour and see if that does the trick.


Follow-up to my own post-- although just a sample size of one morning, but the one hour difference seemed to work.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

mhowie said:


> I turn off my TV as well prior to retiring for the evening, however during this "break-in" period it is on 24/7. Once I get the requisite number of hours on the set I will practice "normal" TV on/off management.


Ah, now I understand... I figured I must have been missing some nugget of understanding.

Glad to see that the 1 hour delay made the difference for you.


----------



## dreamtheatres (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a client that still wants to use his TIVO. So, in order for him to NOT record the Standby screen, we need the unit out of Standby 24/7. I will create the auto timer to see what happens.


----------

